
How Hard Could It Be?: Start-up Static - sarvesh
http://www.inc.com/magazine/20090301/how-hard-could-it-be-start-up-static_Printer_Friendly.html
======
timf
Discussion started here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=494796>

